# WEATHER



## H2H1 (Jan 9, 2008)

HEY NASH, ROD AND KEN and everyone caught up in this storm how are ya'll doing? I hope you only got the rain and no damage. keep us informed on how you are holding up. And Nash don't forget your neighbor ( in Georgia) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 when you hit it big in Hollywood.Who know you might just be the next Jeff Foxworthy.BTW, Jeff bought 1000 acres about 30 miles from me so he could have a place to go hunting on. now this land wasn't cheap at $10,000 per acres = 10mil. just drove the price of land up even more.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 9, 2008)

Re: WEATHER

Everyone OK?


----------



## PattieAM (Jan 9, 2008)

Re: WEATHER

Monday and Tuesday were in the 70's here in Maryland, and I mowed the shaggy part of the lawn.  At present it's 62 and breezy.  Can't complain as it's lowering my utility bills.  By Monday however we might see some snow showers.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 9, 2008)

Re: WEATHER

We are fine here, just a little rain last night.  Sunshine now, with temps. in mid to upper 50's.  Cooling off this weekend, maybe wintry mix on Sunday.


----------



## brodavid (Jan 9, 2008)

Re: WEATHER

Partly cloudy and 76, getting my 730 Tan,
been out walking and getting my daughter and dog out outside while we can, storm blew past us with just a few showers


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 9, 2008)

Re: WEATHER

We went to St Marks Nat'l Wildlife Refuge today.  Boy what a surprise.  All the lakes and ponds were pretty much empty.  Just a few birds and 5 alligators.  Must be drought.  7 years ago we saw hundreds of birds and lots of alligators.  I guess the Northeast part of the Florida panhandle needs more rain.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 9, 2008)

Re: WEATHER

No damage here just lighting and rain. They are predicting another round through here tomorrow. 
Hollis, I can understand all Foxworths talk cause most of my language and spelling is just like his but he found a way to make a fortune with it. :laugh:  Also can understand all jerry Clower jokes cause have been there and done that.  It was really bad when we had to buy that tv antenna and had no tv but didn't want the neighbors to know. just as bad now that I had to remove the antenna so all will think I got cable. Anyone got a good used dish I could set in the yard. Now that would impress the neighbors but wait no one can see me in these wood anyway.  Oh well guess I better go back to the nothing post area :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

Re: WEATHER

well as Nash,, we got alot of rain a bunch of wind and alot of lighting ,, but all is good ,, Hollis $10,000 an acre ,, man that is cheap ,, when i bought my place it was around $18,000 an acre ,, and the last i heard it is up to $20,000 ,, as of last year    
and that was 12 years ago


----------



## C Nash (Jan 9, 2008)

Re: WEATHER

Wow, and we thought daddy was crazy for paying 100 bucks for this 45 acre here in Alabama but that was in the 30s :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jan 10, 2008)

Re: WEATHER



And I'm crying about $3000 an acre. I better start buying up more land just to get ready for you guys! 

I just sold our family farm in South Texas for $1,230 / acre (less than 200 acres.) The county appraises it around $850 / acre for taxes.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 10, 2008)

Re: WEATHER

Looks like bad storms coming Alabama, Tennessee, Mississippi, and Georgia's way again.  DUCK.


----------



## brodavid (Jan 10, 2008)

Re: WEATHER

Just be careful and God Go With You, looks rough in your areas,

ms jackie


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Re: WEATHER

Well as for me here in TN we missed most of it ,,(in my part anyway) ,, but gonna get some BIG rain later tonight ,, which is ok ,, we need the rain ,, Knoxville got hit all day ,,, but i seen on the WC Alabama is getting slammed ,, and i know that is why Nash ain't on here now ,, but thank u for all the concerns ,, this is a really good rv forum and rv family    :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 10, 2008)

Re: WEATHER

*well here in Georgia we are under a tornada what an it's 70 degrees at 9:15. temp is very high for this time of the year, will keep everyone posted.*


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Re: WEATHER

Hey Hollis be safe and get to a safe place ,, and by all means save the rv .. JK keep u and u'r family safe ,, that is the first priority    :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 11, 2008)

Re: WEATHER

Well we had some bad weather last night. the wind was up to 35 mph gusting to 50 mph. lots of rain and we need that and not complaining. but the lighting and high wind we don't need. this morning when I got at 0500 to go to work I counldn't see that well still dark . I will do an inspection when I get home today. but seems all is ok.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 11, 2008)

Re: WEATHER



HEY Nash saw on the weather channel that your state had some bad storms yesterday and last nite. Sure hope you and your family are ok post back and keep up informed on how you doing. 

on another post you are heading out in the end on March well be careful looks like a lot of bad weather is in that area.


----------

